# Welches Rocky Mountain Element 70 ist das??



## Schlabberlatz (22. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Vorstellung, da ich ein neuer hier bin:

Ich bin Christopher und fahre schon einige Jahre Mountainbike. Allerdings nur Hardtails bisher,...jetzt habe ich mir bei Ebay einen Rocky Mountain Element 70 Rahmen geschossen,...um in die Welt der Fullys einzusteigen...

Kann mir einer sagen, welches Baujahr der hat, ist das ein guter Rahmen oder habe ich einen Fehlkauf getätigt?

Ist das Einbaumaß des Dämpfers 165mm?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## Schlabberlatz (23. März 2014)

Hey,...

na einiger Suche im Netz und hier im Forum könnte es ein 2006er sein...?!?!

Leider ist die Farbe sehr selten auf Fotos vertreten,...und mich irritiert der weiße Alu-Hinterbau!

Naja ich bin mal gespannt,...neu aufgebaut wrid es aif jedenfall.

Vielleicht weiß ja trotzdem noch einer was dazu.

Danke!

Gruß

Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabberlatz (24. März 2014)

Keine Spezialisten hier, die mir weiterhelfen könnten...???

Schade!

Grüße


----------



## bestmove (25. März 2014)

Versuchs mal im Element Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-rocky-mountain-element-thread.257034/page-85


----------



## Schlabberlatz (25. März 2014)

Danke, mach ich!


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. März 2014)

Ich glaube auch das es ein 2006er ist. Die 08er hatten das gebogene Unterrohr, die 07er das gerade aber auch Carbonstreben und so war glaube ich das 06er


----------



## Schlabberlatz (27. März 2014)

Hi,

jop ist ein 2006,...zumindestens der Hauptrahmen...der Hinterbau müsste älter sein...

naja ich wackel morgen mal zum Rocky Händler, vielleicht wissen die was.

Danke!

Gruß


----------

